

Kanye West v. 0DayCoins and Amazon - Coinye Lawsuit - alphonse23
http://www.scribd.com/doc/199664565/Kanye-West-v-0DayCoins-and-Amazon-Coinye-Lawsuit

======
deletes
And it's dead: [http://coinyeco.in/](http://coinyeco.in/)

~~~
alphonse23
How can they do this! Are we gonna let Kanye West's lawyers win! The first
amendment's at stake here!

